# Wanted 2/14-2/16 1 bedroom location flexible



## natasha5687 (Jan 16, 2014)

Hi all,

I am trying to help my brother out here.  He and his girlfriend suffered a recent loss and he thinks it would be good to get away for a couple of days.  Looking for something within 4 hours or so of central MD. They could do a studio or larger.  He would like a unit with a jetted tub and a fireplace but the lack of either of these features is not a deal breaker.  Some thoughts on location (but still open and flexible) are Massanutten, Poconos, Alexandria, Atlantic City, or Williamsburg (last on the list but will consider).  

Thanks


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jan 16, 2014)

And the only opened units for those 2 nights ARE: Williamsburg!


----------



## natasha5687 (Jan 16, 2014)

vacationhopeful said:


> And the only opened units for those 2 nights ARE: Williamsburg!



Thanks for checking!


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Jan 16, 2014)

There is a 1br on RCI right in at Woodstone for 2/14 check in, i'd book it for you, but i've exhausted my 1 in 4 privileges there already and they won't even let me put it on hold.


----------



## Bigrob (Jan 17, 2014)

*National Harbor*

I might be able to help. I'm sorry to hear about their loss - I know how tough that can be - and would like to "pay it forward."

I will PM you to see if I can help.

Thanks


----------

